# Sexing Azureus



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello ! i have been lurkin here for quite a while and thought i would post some pics of my three azureus. i know that they are a little young, but what sex do you think these guys may be? Here two of them are 6 months, and one is five months.. 
this one is 6 months:



























this is the other 6 month old:


















and here is the 5 month old:


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

im guessing but id say females


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The first and third appear to be females. The middle one is a possible male. Azureus often don't have massively different toepads from male to female (especially when they are young).

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> The first and third appear to be females. The middle one is a possible male. Azureus often don't have massively different toepads from male to female (especially when they are young).
> 
> Good luck with them! Richard.


Richard i was always told that toepads and the "hump back" were 2 signs to tell the sex on azureus, is there a way to sex there other then just calling then? Just curious i picked some up to add to the collection and am curious. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i had thought that the ones with straighter backs are male, the first one has almost no curve to it so wouldnt he be more likely to be male? 
dont really know much about sexing them...
jamie


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

ladyfaile15 said:


> i had thought that the ones with straighter backs are male, the first one has almost no curve to it so wouldnt he be more likely to be male?
> dont really know much about sexing them...
> jamie


Hi Jamie,

The back hump can be pretty subtle, that's why I stick with toepads. Even with toepads, some males can have pretty narrow pads (though they are always divided). I think the difference is different for every tinctorius morph I have worked with. And everyone makes mistakes.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

frogs look a lil too young to sex IMO, wait another 4 and it should be pretty obvious...


----------

